# Popular war movies depicting Canadian soldiers ...



## rick7475

I appologize in advance if this topic has been done before or if this is the wrong place.

I was wondering if anyone could add a relatively popular, hopefully somewhat historically sound, war movie that they have seen that depicts Canadian soldiers or at least a main character who is Canadian to the list I have put together below.

Thank you for all who reply. There may be errors in my list, so please correct them if you see any. Here is what I came up with:

The Devil's Brigade: Main character is a Canadian, Canadian soldiers shown in a relatively accurate portrayal of the the history of the Special Service Force known as the "Black Devils"

Battle of Britain: One of the squadron leaders played by Christopher Plummer sports Canada flashes.

Bridge Over the River Kwai: One of the commandos is a Canadian.

The Great Escape: Though there is a minor character who is Canadian (the one who escapes with a German uniform), the Tunnel Kings are charactures of several real people, including Wally Floody, who was also a technical advisor, and a Canadian Spitfire pilot. 

A Bridge Too Far and Band of Brothers same scene depicting Canadian Engineers helping evacuate the British across the river with rubberlife rafts. 

Dam Busters There were Canadian crew members, but I don't recall seeing any Canada flashes on the airmen.

The Longest Day: Quick shot of Juno Beach

The English Patient: Ficticious regiment "The Canadian Fusiliers", a main character played by Willem Dafoe is a Canadian spy, and Julliette Binoche plays a Canadian nurse.

Last of the Mohicans: Though Cooper got some of the native tribes wrong, the Hurons, who were all but wiped out by the time the French and Indian war was fought in the setting of the novel, were mostly from Ontario, and the French were from Quebec.

Hotel Rawanda: Nick Nolte is supposed to represent a characture of General Dallaire.

49th Parallel: RCAF Sutherlands? (been a while since I have seen the movie) Bombing the German U-Boat off the north coast.



Any others?


----------



## medicineman

"Mosquito Squadron" and "633 Squadron" come to mind.

MM


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Legends of the Fall and this summer Passchendaele will follow in its footsteps.

Also Dieppe and Peacekeepers both from the CBC.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

I have said for a long time I wish a Canadian war movie would be produced.  Unlikely as Hollywood has no interest in our history, but still a dream I'd like to see come true.  Afterall we have many "interesting" battles which could be made into great movies.  Thanks for the list though, been looking for something of this nature for a while.


----------



## Trooper Hale

your completely right you know. Something based on Dieppe would make a brilliant screen movie, that one that springs to the mind for me at least. As an Australian i know all about American war history (because of the 7 squillion movies about them) but not the history of one of our commonwealth partners. Its the same for me though, i was talking to a guy tonight who knew nothing about Australian action in Papua or the Pacific and told me that we'd never been involved in a major war. I thought fighting on the Kokoda track at least went part way to counting.

Kids (whether Canadian or whatever) should grow up knowing about the exploits of their grandfathers i reckon so well said trucker, we can all at least dream. I'm going to get the boys down the Video store to check some of these out, especially The devils Brigade, i'd never heard of that.


----------



## RangerRay

The Aussies have some great movies, including The Lighthorsemen, Gallipoli, and Odd Angry Shot, to name a few.


----------



## Trooper Hale

Of course, i've seen them and own most of them (4th light horse is also one of our ancester units, making Light Horseman a thing of pride). A good one to look out for is Kokoda too, just got released a little while ago back home and well worth seeing. Its not the greatest film but it certainly isnt like most hollywood movies. Characters getting killed off in the first 10 minutes is something hollywood avoides but makes a film far more realistic. You never know whos up for the chop next. And it'll make you jump thats for sure.

Still, thats nothing on the scale of hollywood and all those movies where made almost 20 years ago. I'm vague right now but i cant think of a big Australian war movie in the last 10 years. Its awful to think that a kid will know more about US marines then they will Light Horse in Australia. The same with Canadian army units.


----------



## Sub_Guy

A lifeline to Victory    (Although it depicts Canadian Sailors not Soldiers!)
  
A made for TV movie, also was available on the rental market.   Google it.

I have seen this movie, it is actually pretty decent.


----------



## Shec

A couple of WW2 propaganda flicks:

Corvette K-225:  Randolph Scott commands an RCN corvette.

Captains of the Clouds:  Bush pilot Jimmy Cagney washes out of the RCAF but redeems himself flying for Ferry Command.  Good shots of RCAF flying training including a cameo by Billy Bishop.

Across the Pacific: includes a short scene in which Humphrey Bogart is rejected by a Cdn. army recruiter because the US Army cashiered him in disgrace.

And there was the 1950's The One That Got Away.  True story about a Luftwaffe POW who escaped from a train in Northern Ontario and crossed the St. Lawrence River to the then-neutral USA.  Features the Veterans Guard of Canada.


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Most recent one is "Op Tango" a 3 hour mini series on Bosnia detailing the activities of a Coy in the summer of 95. CBC ran it as 3 hour mini series. It was originally done by TQS. It is loosly based on a true story. The CF was involved but it pulled out when the truth was too much to handle. I watched it and found it to be a little cheesie and they really dummyed down the reality to protect the innocent or guilty. I was involved in many of the actions depicted and was a little disapointed they did not stick to the truth.


----------



## Shec

Insomniac that I am I recall seeing a Quebec made movie on the CBC French network about a Canadian infantry firing squad detailed to execute a deserter in NW Europe during WW2.  Can't remember the name but I would think it was made in the late 70's or 80's.  Anybody know of it?


----------



## patt

band of brothers - Mentions Canadian engineers. and a small scene of them taking Easy coy. across the river...


----------



## Haggis

Shec said:
			
		

> Insomniac that I am I recall seeing a Quebec made movie on the CBC French network about a Canadian infantry firing squad detailed to execute a deserter in NW Europe during WW2.  Can't remember the name but I would think it was made in the late 70's or 80's.  Anybody know of it?



Possibly a dubbed version  of "The Execution of Private Eddie Slovik"?  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071477/


----------



## Shec

Haggis said:
			
		

> Possibly a dubbed version  of "The Execution of Private Eddie Slovik"?  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071477/



Thanks but nope. While a similar plot, time, and place as The Execution of Private Slovik this was distinctly Canuck - our battledress, ranks, weapons, kit, and some of the vehicles with great authenticity.  Drill was ours too.  I think the shoulderflashes/hatbadges were those of a Quebec regiment - possibly the Chaudieres but not the Vandoos.


----------



## Jantor

I seem to remember a movie that depicted a Canadian unit guarding German prisoners. The Canadian commander gave some German soldiers rifles to execute one of the prisoners for something. Its' been a long time since I've seen it and I don't remember the name of it.....sorry


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Shec said:
			
		

> Insomniac that I am I recall seeing a Quebec made movie on the CBC French network about a Canadian infantry firing squad detailed to execute a deserter in NW Europe during WW2.  Can't remember the name but I would think it was made in the late 70's or 80's.  Anybody know of it?



FIRING SQUAD - there is an article about the book and miniseries on my site IIRC.

Based on the novel EXECUTION written by a Patricia officer and filmed in Canada, it depicted a fictional Alberta Fusiliers regiment. Based loosely on the real life exection of Harold Pringle of the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment.

More info at my site here - 

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/mediawiki-1.5.5/index.php?title=Firing_Squad_%28film%29

Don't forget ORDEAL IN THE ARCTIC for Canadian military films.

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/mediawiki-1.5.5/index.php?title=Ordeal_in_the_Arctic


----------



## Shec

Many thanks Michael. Your site led me to Le Peleton de Execution:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102649/

which indeed is what  I saw.


----------



## Enzo

_*For The Moment (1993)*_
http://imdb.com/title/tt0109823/


> Plot Outline: The story of airmen training in rural Manitoba in the summer of 1942 to go overseas and become bomber pilots in World War II, as well as the romantic entanglements which overcome them while they contemplate life and love in a world at war.



_*Kidô keisatsu patorebâ: The Movie (1989)
aka: Patlabor: The Movie*_
http://imdb.com/title/tt0100339/
One scene, voice heard over the radio, _"Canadian peacekeepers are enroute to reinforce your position"_, or something along those lines. Japanese anime, show's what we were known for eh.

_*Going Home (1987)*_
http://imdb.com/title/tt0093100/
Based on true events (How accurately requires someone more knowledgable than I). A Canadian sniper suffers PTSD while his regiment idles on a UK base post WW1. The notoriety here is that this is based on the mutiny by Canadian soldiers barracked at Kinmel Park at Bodelwyddan, North Wales, Flintshire in 1919. The ships scheduled to return the boys home were reallocated, well, you can sort out the rest. Much has been written about this topic. I saw the movie as a teen, so my memories are quite vague.


----------



## Shec

Enzo said:
			
		

> _*Going Home (1987)*_
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0093100/
> Based on true events (How accurately requires someone more knowledgable than I). A Canadian sniper suffers PTSD while his regiment idles on a UK base post WW1. The notoriety here is that this is based on the mutiny by Canadian soldiers barracked at Kinmel Park at Bodelwyddan, North Wales, Flintshire in 1919. The ships scheduled to return the boys home were reallocated, well, you can sort out the rest. Much has been written about this topic. I saw the movie as a teen, so my memories are quite vague.



That reminds me of a Cdn. mini-series from the same time named Chasing Rainbows - the adventures of 2 WW1 vets, one of whom was a VC winner, in Roaring '20's Montreal.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0094431/

Also, the National Dream, based on Pierre Berton's book on the building of the CPR, has some scenes devoted to the Militia campaigning during the Northwest Rebellion.
http://imdb.com/title/tt0071021/

as does Riel: http://imdb.com/title/tt0079810/


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Riel is worth it just to see Dave Thomas as a militia officer and William Shatner as a carnival barker...


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

Did anyone see the CBC mini-series H2O?  I missed out on seeing it, but if I recall from the trailers there was to be a Canadian military presence throughout the whole series.


----------



## rick7475

Thanks for the additions. I had forgotten about a few like "Legends of the Fall", "Captains of the Clouds", etc.

I would love to see them do a movie about Vimy Ridge or Mowatt's "The Regiment" (I am biased, naturally), or Billy Bishop, or even Stephenson "A Man Called Intrepid", even Ortona, Canada's Stalingrad ... so many to choose from. 

Cecil B. Demil did "The North West Mounted Police" with Gary Cooper, Hollywood's answer to the Riel Rebellion.

CBC has done a great job with the budget they have had.


Robert Ross's "The Wars" about a World War 1 horse transport officer.

"Tecumseh: The Last Warrior" I haven't seen this one, but since he was under Brock in the War of 1812, I wonder how much of the British and/or Canadian militia they show.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick

"49th Parallel"

This is a bit of a spoiler so if you don't want to know don't read on










Right at the end there it is a Canadian Militia solider (played by Raymond Massey) who captures the German captain (Eric Portman)


----------



## Blindspot

Tobruk (1967) http://imdb.com/title/tt0062377/plotsummary

Rock Hudson plays a Canadian Officer.


----------



## SierraAir

rick7475 said:
			
		

> A Bridge Too Far and Band of Brothers same scene depicting Canadian Engineers helping evacuate the British across the river with rubberlife rafts.




What about in episode 9 of Band of Brothers. The 101st, drive by a couple Candians that just cleared a house, search a couple Germans, and promptly execute them. Or were they Brits?


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Blindspot said:
			
		

> Tobruk (1967) http://imdb.com/title/tt0062377/plotsummary
> 
> Rock Hudson plays a Canadian Officer.



Meh. That was just a plot device to work an American actor into a British movie so the poor dear wouldn't have to try an accent on.


----------



## Shec

SierraAir said:
			
		

> What about in episode 9 of Band of Brothers. The 101st, drive by a couple Candians that just cleared a house, search a couple Germans, and promptly execute them. Or were they Brits?



Neither, I thought they are Free French or some other occupied Europeans.

Come to think of it, _The Execution of Private Slovik_ has a scene featuring the Yank deserter meeting up with either a Canadian Provost Corps or an RCE crew posting route signs.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

SierraAir said:
			
		

> What about in episode 9 of Band of Brothers. The 101st, drive by a couple Candians that just cleared a house, search a couple Germans, and promptly execute them. Or were they Brits?



Shec is right, they are French - it is explained in the book.  It is also not made obvious in the movie who they are.


----------



## Shec

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Meh. That was just a plot device to work an American actor into a British movie so the poor dear wouldn't have to try an accent on.



This same ploy was used in that rivetting epic of the silver screen _Submarine X-1_ starring James Caan as a Royal Navy officer sporting Canada shoulder flashes.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063655/


----------



## wotan

A few years ago there was a CBC production about Canadians in FRY.  I think it was called "The King Of Krasna" or something along that lines.

  As well, I believe in "The African Queen" that Humphrey Bogart plays a Canadian from Montreal, but I can't remember if he refers to military service or not.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

wotan said:
			
		

> A few years ago there was a CBC production about Canadians in FRY.  I think it was called "The King Of Krasna" or something along that lines.



It was Peacekeepers; as has already been mentioned.


----------



## Enzo

_"Krasna"_ was mentioned already I believe, it was called _Peacekeepers._

If we're going to go out on a limb, then how about *Chuck Norris* in _Delta Force_ using a Canadian passport and posing as a CBC journalist to enter the Middle East? I'm going on a very vague memory with that one.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Enzo said:
			
		

> _"Krasna"_ was mentioned already I believe, it was called _Peacekeepers._
> 
> If we're going to go out on a limb, then how about *Chuck Norris* in _Delta Force_ using a Canadian passport and posing as a CBC journalist to enter the Middle East? I'm going on a very vague memory with that one.



A Canadian naval officer was in one of the Brosnan Bond movies too - with a very fake looking ID...


----------



## medicineman

I just remembered - "The Canadian Caper - The Ken Taylor Story"  - a movie about the hiding and eventual removal of American Embassy workers from Tehran in 79/80 had a Canadian MP Sgt in it.

MM


----------



## Haggis

wotan said:
			
		

> A few years ago there was a CBC production about Canadians in FRY.  I think it was called "The King Of Krasna" or something along that lines.





			
				Enzo said:
			
		

> _"Krasna"_ was mentioned already I believe, it was called _Peacekeepers._



You're both right. It was originally titled "The King of Krasna" (taken from a line in the movie) and was re-released as "Peacekeepers".


----------



## Devlin

Not a war movie but what about The Arrow with Dan Akroyd

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118641/


----------



## c4th

wotan said:
			
		

> As well, I believe in "The African Queen" that Humphrey Bogart plays a Canadian from Montreal, but I can't remember if he refers to military service or not.



Although my copy of C.S. Forrester's "Africain Queen" has strayed from my library, I am fairly certain that Bogart's character "Charlie" is in fact Belgian and not fond of military service.


----------



## Nieghorn

Didn't the main character, a German prisoner, in The One that Got Away  escape from Canada into the US?  I have only seen this film once, and seem to recall him trudging through the snow and escaping over the St. Lawrence (where Canada looked like it was shot north of 60    )

Am I dreaming, or was their a movie about Camp X?  A quick search turned up nothing.   Or maybe it featured in a film but wasn't specifically about it?   Maybe I'm confusing the actual camp with the film O.S.S.?


----------



## Centurian1985

Haggis said:
			
		

> You're both right. It was originally titled "The King of Krasna" (taken from a line in the movie) and was re-released as "Peacekeepers".



Bet me to it Haggis - when I first saw it it was titled "King of Krasna'.


----------



## Centurian1985

How about 'South Park' (1997) - some animated Canadian soldiers.


----------



## medicineman

Oh yes - the flapping headed ones armed with chainsaws and propeller driven airplanes - "Bombs ready Buddy!!" >

MM


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> How about 'South Park' (1999) - some animated Canadian soldiers.



Did we mention Canadian Bacon yet? With the toque wearing commandos? ;D


----------



## Enzo

This is a bit of a stretch:

*Death Hunt (1981)*
http://imdb.com/title/tt0082247/
_Canada 1931: The unsociable trapper Johnson lives for himself in the ice-cold mountains near the Yukon river. During a visit in the town he witnesses a dog-fight. He interrupts the game and buys one of the dogs - almost dead already - for $200 against the owner's will. When the owner Hasel complains to mounty Sargeant Millen, he refuses to take action. But then the loathing breeder and his friends accuse Johnson of murder. So Millen, although sympathetic, has to try to take him under arrest - but Johnson defends his freedom in every way possible._ From the synopsis on imdb.com.

*Lee Marvin* as RCMP constable _Sgt. Edgar Millen_, c'mon, it's a classic. This is "loosely" (and I use that term with hesitation) based on the mad trapper, _Albert Johnson_, played with quiet grunts by *Charles Bronson*. Although, here he seems to be a former American military intelligence operative who just wants to be left alone. *Carl Weathers* as (I really don't make this stuff up) _George Washington Lincoln Brown, aka: Sundog_, and that icon of 80s movies, *Andrew Stevens* as _Const. Alvin Adams, RCMP_.

And rest assured that this was an accurate and understanding portrayal of life in the North for the RCMP, trappers, mad spys, RCAF pilots and dogs... and the whores who loved them  ;D


----------



## Centurian1985

Enzo said:
			
		

> *Death Hunt (1981)*
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0082247/
> 
> *Lee Marvin* as RCMP constable _Sgt. Edgar Millen_, c'mon, it's a classic. This is "loosely" (and I use that term with hesitation) based on the mad trapper, _Albert Johnson_, played with quiet grunts by *Charles Bronson*. Although, here he seems to be a former American military intelligence operative who just wants to be left alone.



I was thinking of that one myself at first, but didnt think there was any army connection. 

Ive read the book about the real trapper person, almost nothing is known for sure about who he was and why he ended up where he did in the boonies.   But a former US int guy? What a crock!


----------



## Enzo

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of that one myself at first, but didnt think there was any army connection.



Maybe not army, but the RCAF pilot was enjoyably laughable. I loved how they shot him down. It's a movie alrighty.


----------



## bLUE fOX

In the African Queen Bogarts character is Canadian But he has no prior military service. As for movies, Hope and Glory come to mind. The main characters older sister marries a Canadian soldier, and also Map of the Human Heart which is about an Inuit navigator in the RAF, Both good movies


----------



## rick7475

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> In the African Queen Bogarts character is Canadian But he has no prior military service. As for movies, Hope and Glory come to mind. The main characters older sister marries a Canadian soldier, and also Map of the Human Heart which is about an Inuit navigator in the RAF, Both good movies



Actually that is up in the air about Bogart's character's Canadian military experience because he was one of the boatmen recruited to rescue General Gordon from the Sudan. They tried unsuccessfully to bring over Canadian "Voyageurs" to go down the Nile and Bogart mentions he was one of them. Whether they were 'military' I am not sure but I will check.

It is a well researched and interesting connection which IMHO adds a nice touch to a great movie.


----------



## Enzo

rick7475 said:
			
		

> Actually that is up in the air about Bogart's character's Canadian military experience because he was one of the boatmen recruited to rescue General Gordon from the Sudan. They tried unsuccessfully to bring over Canadian "Voyageurs" to go down the Nile and Bogart mentions he was one of them. Whether they were 'military' I am not sure but I will check.
> 
> It is a well researched and interesting connection which IMHO adds a nice touch to a great movie.



Y'serious?? That is good research, I'm impressed and I may have to see this movie (I've been living under a rock for most of my life eh).


----------



## nullterm

*Submarine X-1* - James Caan stars as a Canadian midget submarine commander during WW2.  They train and then execute a underwater raid against the German Navy.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063655/

I had another in mind, by the title escapes me.


----------



## medicineman

I  didn`t know James Caan was a Canadian midget.

MM


----------



## karl28

I am not sure about the name but there was a Sunday night CBC movie about a couple of  years  ago about Canadian fighter pilots who came home I  think after the Battle Britian to PEI  to train new fighter pilots . While the Main character was dealing with the death of a younger squadron mate turns out later in the movie that the main character is actually boarding with the young squadron mates family  does any one remember the name of this movie I cant think of it for the likes of me but it was good to watch even though it was CBC


----------



## nullterm

medicineman said:
			
		

> I  didn`t know James Caan was a Canadian midget.
> 
> MM



I was waiting for that.  :


----------



## Centurian1985

Are we limited to actors, or include films made  in Canada? (i.e. Harrison Ford in K-19 Widomaker, filmed near Winnipeg, MB)


----------



## 1feral1

Anyone ever hear of a CBC drama on TV in about 1971 called Passchendaele? It may have been a 60 minute programme.

Secondly, what about a movie with Russel Crowe, called For The Moment, a story about the Air Force training bases with flyers from all the BCW, takes place in Virden MB, and filmed locally too.  

EDIT: What about the movie baron Von Richtofen and Brown. 1970's flick

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Are we limited to actors, or include films made  in Canada? (i.e. Harrison Ford in K-19 Widomaker, filmed near Winnipeg, MB)



my impression was the category was for war movies depicting Canadian soldiers....K19 was also filmed in Halifax as well.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Wesley 'Down Under' said:
			
		

> EDIT: What about the movie baron Von Richtofen and Brown. 1970's flick
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



Anything from Roger Corman is hard to take seriously, but that one was actually a little more serious than most of his works. Aside from the garish use of red paint for blood, it was actually not bad, and the flying sequences gained a lot of attention. Doesn't really focus much on Brown's nationality and he spends most of the film, IIRC, brooding and acting out of place.  I did love that we got to see Hermann Goering though.


----------



## mover1

CBC and Galafilm are making a documentary about WW1 in the next few weeks.(full sacle trench mock up with re-enactors)called the Great war Project. If anyone is interested, they (along with LFQA) are having an open house on Sunday the 23rd of July between 1and 4 PM.

www.greatwar.ca


----------



## rick7475

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049665/

You'll want to catch this one, Reach For the Sky, about Douglas Bader. He commanded 242, Canadian Squadron during the BoB. Several notable Canadian Fighter pilots are mentioned such as Stan Turner and a few others. I thought it was excellent bio pic with great visuals and a who's who of the RAF and even some famous POW's from the Great Escape (though Bader was held in Colditz and not Stalag Luft 3 he did meet W/C Harry Day).


----------



## time expired

How about a British movie about a british kid growing up during the blitz ,Ijust cant remember the title
but the Canadian content was that his older sister gets put in the family way by a young private in the
Vandoos who goes AWOL to do the honerable thing and right after the ceremony is marched away to 
the crowbar hotel by two large MPs .I suspect a much more accurate picture than the usual portrail of
Canadian soldiers in foreign films.


----------



## mdh

> How about a British movie about a british kid growing up during the blitz ,Ijust cant remember the title



Think the movie you're referring to is "Hope and Glory" directed by John Boorman (1987); excellent movie....

cheers, mdh


----------



## Rey

I remember one called Map of the Human Heart. Inuit bomber pilot in WWII.


----------



## old medic

Yellow Canary (1943)

Mostly set in Halifax, and not really popular.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036549/
http://www.tcm.com/thismonth/article.jsp?cid=138096&mainArticleId=138094


----------



## GaelicSoldier

Might be boring but here goes.

A movie depicting the strategy and eventually spectacular success the Canada had at Vimy could be made into a good movie.  Got a decent theme,  we succeeded where many had failed before.  And its got a certain well I don't know what the word is but, a bunch of 'well trained' American, French and British armies couldn't take the Ridge for the life of them (literally).  Then along comes a bunch of so called 'country boys' aka the Canadians and takes the Ridge with amazing speed and a low loss of life (for the fighting style of trench warfare that is).  Could seem like a heroic and somewhat patriotic movie but, enh what do I know about movies?

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## GunnerO

This is a pretty interesting topping to me since I'm a military movie junkie.I'am surprised that no one has mentioned Legends of the fall with Brad Pitt. Where him and his brothers go to Calgary to join the army to go fight the "Kiaser". This is where Holywood should have done some more research. Pitt and his brothers are wearing the colar dogs of the 10th battalion for Calgary. The movie depicts Canadian in the lines fighting the Hun in Febuary 1915. That is not true. The only Canadians in France at that time were the PPCLI, who were attached to the British 27 division.Also the Germans were not firing gas shells at that time.As we all know the first gas attack was at Ypres on April 22 1915 and the gas was released for cylinders along the front lines.Plus we were not equiped with the Lee-Enfield at that time we had the "splended" Ross rifle.Well theres my 2 cent or a little bit more. Oh yah the movie Bridge on the river Kiwi, one of the commandos that blows up the bidge is a kid from Montreal.


----------



## Kat Stevens

I don't remember any movie about blowing up a bridge in New Zealand    ;D


----------



## GunnerO

Hey I was a gunner nobody told me I had to lear to sppell.It is Bridge on the river Kwai


----------



## GaelicSoldier

S_Baker,

Thanks for the input and putting me in my place.  I'm always open for suggestions and never take criticism the wrong way.

Btw the 'country boy' remark was a humorous quote from a Sergeant in my unit, I meant nothing bad or disrespectful by it.  Apologies if I offended.

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## GunnerO

I just remembered another movie. I cann't recall the name of it so if someone recalls what it is please post the name. It stars Loyd Bridges as a Canadian colonel in command of a Canadian commando unit. The unit has to take this ship that is pact with TNT and ram it in to some kind of German docking facility to destroy this dockyard. I remeber watching it in the late seventies when I was a kid. Let me know if anyone knows the name of it.      

      UBIQUE :skull:


----------



## old medic

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062688/

Attack on the Iron Coast (1968)


----------



## jimmy742

One was an old black and white with Gary Cooper playing a Canadian officer from the Prairies serving with the British Army in India during the late 19th Century.

You could argue "Two Solitudes" features Canadian soldiers (military policemen certainly) since part of the plot includes the conscription issue.


----------



## rick7475

jimmy742 said:
			
		

> One was an old black and white with Gary Cooper playing a Canadian officer from the Prairies serving with the British Army in India during the late 19th Century.



"Lives of a Bengal Lancer"

IMDB:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0026643/



Looks good, thanks for catching that one!


----------



## Shec

HAve we captured *The Great Imposter* starring Tony Curtis in the true story about an imposter who amongst other false identities assumed that of an RCN Surgeon during the Korean War.    Scenes of HMCS Cayuga in action.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053879/


----------



## Centurian1985

Wasnt there one about the Israeli fight for dependence with a Canadian soldier who got killed at the end? If I recall correctly it was based on the 'true' story of a Canadian officer who went to the area and became a leader of Israeli forces.


----------



## Shec

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Wasnt there one about the Israeli fight for dependence with a Canadian soldier who got killed at the end? If I recall correctly it was based on the 'true' story of a Canadian officer who went to the area and became a leader of Israeli forces.



American actually.   *Cast A Giant Shadow* starring Kirk Douglas, John Wayne, Frank Sinatra, and Yul Brenner is a fairly accurate (for Hollywood) biographical account of West Point grad. US Col. Mickey Marcus who wrote the the IDF's first organization and field manuals.  He accidentally was killed by a sentry during the relief of Jerusalem in 1948.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060218/

Closely related though , History Channel's  documentary series *The Canadians* has an episode about Toronto's Major Ben Dunkleman who won the DSO leading a QoRC rifle company in NW Europe and later served with Marcus in Israel's War of Independance & is considered the father of the  IDF's 7th Armoured Brigade.  This same series also had an episode about RCAF ace Buzz Beurling who died flying for Israel in the same conflict.


----------



## baboon6

Beurling never actually made it to Israel, he was killed in an aircrash in Italy on the way there. 

There were quite a few Canadian and other Commonwealth fliers (mostly but not all Jews) in the fledgling IAF though. My great-uncle, a former South African Air Force Dakota pilot, ended up flying Piper Cubs for some of his time there. Like the majority of them he returned to his own country after the War of Independence.


----------



## Shec

baboon6 said:
			
		

> Beurling never actually made it to Israel, he was killed in an aircrash in Italy on the way there.



A mysterious crash that took a mysterious man.   He was on the Israeli payroll and was ferrying a Norseman there when he crashed on take-off.  Sabotage is suspected with an eye being cast upon MI-6.  But the Norseman was tricky to fly so who knows?   He is buried in the Christian cemetary in Haifa.


----------



## rick7475

Given Beurling's history of flying new aircraft without a lot of prep time, such as the Spit Mk IX (or was it V) incident where he lost altitude due to a pilot error and almost died, most historians believe the fiery Norseman crash was due to unfamiliarity of the controls during take-off. But, you never know ... his wings are on display at the Aviation Museum in Ottawa in front of the Spitfire, BTW.


----------



## darcy175

In James Bond Goldeneye the scene where they demo the eurocopter shows a Canadaian Admiral (unfortunately he choked to death by one of the villans) but i though id add to the list. cheers


----------



## 48thOfficer

It'll be interesting to see if there is a Canadian pilot (perhaps Billy Bishop?) in that movie "Flyboys" coming out on Friday. It's been WAY too long since a WWI movie came out. Happily, the last one I remember has Brad Pitt enlist in the Canadian Army and scalp an entire German machinegun nest with a bayonet.....


----------



## Centurian1985

GunnerO said:
			
		

> This is a pretty interesting topping to me since I'm a military movie junkie.I'am surprised that no one has mentioned Legends of the fall with Brad Pitt. Where him and his brothers go to Calgary to join the army to go fight the "Kiaser". This is where Holywood should have done some more research. Pitt and his brothers are wearing the colar dogs of the 10th battalion for Calgary. The movie depicts Canadian in the lines fighting the Hun in Febuary 1915. That is not true. The only Canadians in France at that time were the PPCLI, who were attached to the British 27 division.Also the Germans were not firing gas shells at that time.As we all know the first gas attack was at Ypres on April 22 1915 and the gas was released for cylinders along the front lines.Plus we were not equiped with the Lee-Enfield at that time we had the "splended" Ross rifle.Well theres my 2 cent or a little bit more. Oh yah the movie Bridge on the river Kiwi, one of the commandos that blows up the bidge is a kid from Montreal.



These things tend to fall under the umbrella of 'artistic license'...


----------



## AJFitzpatrick

Mantle said:
			
		

> It'll be interesting to see if there is a Canadian pilot (perhaps Billy Bishop?) in that movie "Flyboys" coming out on Friday. It's been WAY too long since a WWI movie came out. Happily, the last one I remember has Brad Pitt enlist in the Canadian Army and scalp an entire German machinegun nest with a bayonet.....



I suspect it will concentrate on the l'Escadrille Lafayette which of course was nominally French so I highly doubt if there even be any mention of Canadians let alone the RAF but hey Jean Reno is it at least. I am not enough of an aviation historian to know if there was inter air force operations during WWI.


----------



## Hunter

GunnerO said:
			
		

> This is a pretty interesting topping to me since I'm a military movie junkie.I'am surprised that no one has mentioned Legends of the fall with Brad Pitt. Where him and his brothers go to Calgary to join the army to go fight the "Kiaser". This is where Holywood should have done some more research. Pitt and his brothers are wearing the colar dogs of the 10th battalion for Calgary. The movie depicts Canadian in the lines fighting the Hun in Febuary 1915. That is not true. The only Canadians in France at that time were the PPCLI, who were attached to the British 27 division.Also the Germans were not firing gas shells at that time.As we all know the first gas attack was at Ypres on April 22 1915 and the gas was released for cylinders along the front lines.Plus we were not equiped with the Lee-Enfield at that time we had the "splended" Ross rifle.Well theres my 2 cent or a little bit more. Oh yah the movie Bridge on the river Kiwi, one of the commandos that blows up the bidge is a kid from Montreal.



I remember when they were shooting the battle scenes for Legends of the Fall near Calgary in 1993.  I was working with a guy who was an aspiring actor, and he actually had a 'speaking part' in the movie (I beleive in the credits he is listed as patient #2).  He told me they were looking for extras for the battle scenes, so I went down to check it out.  Unfortunately the height limit for extras was 5'10" so I was S.O.L. and my career as The Next Action Hero never really got off the ground.


----------



## FSTO

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> I suspect it will concentrate on the l'Escadrille Lafayette which of course was nominally French so I highly doubt if there even be any mention of Canadians let alone the RAF but hey Jean Reno is it at least. I am not enough of an aviation historian to know if there was inter air force operations during WWI.



Watched the trailer and there is a scene where some Royal Flying Corps pilots are razing the Yanks, then the usual fight, then the big make-up scene. It's got all the regular stuff for war movies.

Too bad Canadian film makers concentrate more on angst and other unwatchable themes to consider making a good canadian war movie.


----------



## medicineman

I remember when they were filming "Legends..." - the Calgary Highlanders got some guys together and were teaching them First World War battle drills, but the directing staff told them that these didn't "look realistic".  Hmmm - they were real, but not realistic...only in Hollywood can the English language get so convoluted.

MM


----------



## Hunter

medicineman said:
			
		

> I remember when they were filming "Legends..." - the Calgary Highlanders got some guys together and were teaching them First World War battle drills, but the directing staff told them that these didn't "look realistic".  Hmmm - they were real, but not realistic...only in Hollywood can the English language get so convoluted.
> 
> MM



Was it because you didn't teach them to move in that kind of jerky/lurching gait that we always see people using in turn-of-the-century era newsreels?  I always thought that was just a limitation of the motion picture technology available at the time.


----------



## medicineman

I think it was something along the line of the Hollywood know nothing about the military but stayed in Holliday Inn Express crowds thought they knew what was real and what wasn't.  The usual.  Incidentally, I wasn't involved - I was in 1 Fd Amb at the time and heard through friends.

MM


----------



## bLUE fOX

I heard a story similar to that when they were filming "K19-The Widow Maker," in which HMCS Terra Nova is used as an American destroyer coming to their rescue. there aren't to many closeups of the ship because apparently it didn't have enough weapons aboard to be a believable warship. and I don't know if this counts but when the sub sets sail you can see one of the AOR's a frigate and I think (but am not sure) HMCS Anticosti


----------



## Centurian1985

Shec said:
			
		

> American actually.   *Cast A Giant Shadow* starring Kirk Douglas, John Wayne, Frank Sinatra, and Yul Brenner is a fairly accurate (for Hollywood) biographical account of West Point grad. US Col. Mickey Marcus who wrote the the IDF's first organization and field manuals.  He accidentally was killed by a sentry during the relief of Jerusalem in 1948.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060218/
> 
> Closely related though , History Channel's  documentary series *The Canadians* has an episode about Toronto's Major Ben Dunkleman who won the DSO leading a QoRC rifle company in NW Europe and later served with Marcus in Israel's War of Independance & is considered the father of the  IDF's 7th Armoured Brigade.  This same series also had an episode about RCAF ace Buzz Beurling who died flying for Israel in the same conflict.



Yes, that was the one i was thinking about, thanks.  for some reason thought it was a Canadian.


----------



## 043

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Legends of the Fall and this summer Passchendaele will follow in its footsteps.
> 
> Also Dieppe and Peacekeepers both from the CBC.



Finally, finally, finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mods, you rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocketryan

In the movie Battle Of Britain...a short scene with a Canadian pilot.Not much though.

As for movies ENTIRELY about Canadians..I saw this movie about Canadian Peacekeepers..but everytime i google Peacekeepers(i read other posts) movie I get this OTHER movie called The Peacekeeper.
It was actually pretty cool too near the end where they assault this house in a M113.
Then when they're leaving everyones saying goodbye.

Also I am Sooooo going to see that Flyboys Movie..It looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## rick7475

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> In the movie Battle Of Britain...a short scene with a Canadian pilot.Not much though.



Actually Christopher Plummer, billed as the star of the movie, is a Canadian pilot, Squadron Leader Colin Harvey, and though the movie is made up of many subplots involving various aspects of the battle, one of the main plots revolves around Plummer's character and his wife played by Susannah York (her character based on a real person). Though Harvey is ficticious he represents the many Canadian pilots of who were in the RAF. The Canadian Squadron, 242 (actually made of mostly Canadians and a few British) with the likes of Stan Turner and a young Johnnie Johnson (who was British but eventually became one of the highest scoring allied aces and the leader of the 401 all Canadian squadron) was lead by the legendary legless pilot Douglas Bader, all of which was excellently portrayed in the 1956 film "Reach for the Sky" based on the autobiography of the same name.


----------



## Haggis

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> As for movies ENTIRELY about Canadians..I saw this movie about Canadian Peacekeepers..but everytime i google Peacekeepers(i read other posts) movie I get this OTHER movie called The Peacekeeper.
> It was actually pretty cool too near the end where they assault this house in a M113.
> Then when they're leaving everyones saying goodbye.



Another title for this movie was "The King of Krasna".


----------



## Shec

A 1953 oldie with 2 titles:  The Red Beret or Paratrooper

American with baggage Alan Ladd,  sporting the nickname "Canada" and wearing a Canada shoulder flash with what looks like a Seaforth hatbadge,  joins the Brit Parachute Regiment on their first operation.

Great portrayal of an RSM by Harry Andrews which he reprised in The Hill.  The rest of the movie is standard and vintage Hollywood fare which is probably why I fell asleep during it and can't tell you any more.


----------



## Reccesoldier

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> As for movies ENTIRELY about Canadians..I saw this movie about Canadian Peacekeepers..but everytime i google Peacekeepers(i read other posts) movie I get this OTHER movie called The Peacekeeper.
> It was actually pretty cool too near the end where they assault this house in a M113.
> Then when they're leaving everyones saying goodbye.



Shot in Foymount, RCD extras crewed the APC.  The Commander was an ex-Dragoon, now an int op Mike McLean.

He told me a story about the fx guys working on the movie showing some of the lads their "grenade" sim.  The first one was assessed as being pretty well spot-on by the troops, not much flame, small black cloud that dispersed quickly.  Of course the one that more closely resembled a small thermonuclear explosion was what the director chose.  : ;D


----------



## gordjenkins

"A Bridge Too Far" a short scene of Canadian Engineers rescuing trapped British Airborne using "dingys"


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

gordjenkins said:
			
		

> "A Bridge Too Far" a short scene of Canadian Engineers rescuing trapped British Airborne using "dingys"



You do know that was already mentioned on the first page....


----------



## niner domestic

Someone asked in an earlier page about Camp X. The movie that comes to mind is A Man Called Intrepid, with David Niven, Micheal York and Barbara Hersey.


----------



## rick7475

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Someone asked in an earlier page about Camp X. The movie that comes to mind is A Man Called Intrepid, with David Niven, Micheal York and Barbara Hersey.




Thanks for catching that one, I checked t on IMDB:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078649/

Incidently, in addition to the Canadians in "A Bridge Too Far", as a former engineer, the 'Canadian' sequence was brief with the rubber boats, but althought they don't mention who the British Engineers were that put up the Bailey Bridge, (with Elliot Gould and his cigar lending a hand) there were excellent shots of putting up a the bridge, showing the panels and hammering in the pins, brought back memories and I had to rewind it a few times to show the wife and kids  "Kelly's Heroes" had a Bailey Bridge as well.


----------



## TheSnake

And I mean realistic/good acting etc.


----------



## Sub_Guy

The Devil’s Brigade..


----------



## daftandbarmy

Lots of ideas here: https://army.ca/forums/threads/46547.0


----------



## Bearpaw

THE PURPLE PLAIN----Gregory Peck plays RCAF officer in Burma---1954

Bearpaw


----------



## FSTO

I've yet to see any Canadian produced war movie that wasn't a bloody joke.


----------



## dimsum

"Hurricane", a British movie about the Polish fighter pilots of RAF 303 Sqn, has Milo Gibson (Mel's son) playing RCAF Flight Lieutenant John Kent.


----------



## Good2Golf

FSTO said:
			
		

> I've yet to see any Canadian produced war movie that wasn't a bloody joke.



What!  You didn’t like ‘Hyena Road?’


;D


----------



## daftandbarmy

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> What!  You didn’t like ‘Hyena Road?’
> 
> 
> ;D



Nice work.... someone, somewhere probably had to go out and kill a bag full of kittens just because you mentioned that movie.  :'(


----------



## Petard

Map of the Human Heart is definitely about Canadians, although not well known I'd say it's well done
The cinematography is amazing

The focus of the movie is not the military, it's tangential, but it is this background that's moving the story along
Early in the film it's the surveying of the arctic pre and post WW II, later it is the desperate situation of the crews in Bomber Command
I only came across this movie by a comment by the movie critic Roger Ebert reviewing it. He said it's a good one to watch with someone, a so called expert, that likes to cry fake at any movie battle scenes, because the producers went to great lengths to take archival bombing footage, and get it to fit realistically into the film. The battle scenes are legit as they come 
I remember being in awe of how well it was done the first time I seen it, and although those scenes are short in duration, they play a crucial role in a turning point in the movie

A few clips to give you an idea of what the movie is about
www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4ut3NkEFLg&t=55s

www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-J5h5lv1To


----------



## Petard

Power Play was a cheezie movie made in 1978 about a military coup. It's not a movie about the Canadian military, but the Canadian army did help in its production clearly loaning the use of personnel and equipment. Some of the scenes were shot on Canadian bases, and what looks like the Lahr area too

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnIBkd9uraA


----------



## Good2Golf

Petard said:
			
		

> Map of the Human Heart is definitely about Canadians, although not well known I'd say it's well done
> The cinematography is amazing
> 
> The focus of the movie is not the military, it's tangential, but it is this background that's moving the story along
> Early in the film it's the surveying of the arctic pre and post WW II, later it is the desperate situation of the crews in Bomber Command
> I only came across this movie by a comment by the movie critic Roger Ebert reviewing it. He said it's a good one to watch with someone, a so called expert, that likes to cry fake at any movie battle scenes, because the producers went to great lengths to take archival bombing footage, and get it to fit realistically into the film. The battle scenes are legit as they come
> I remember being in awe of how well it was done the first time I seen it, and although those scenes are short in duration, they play a crucial role in a turning point in the movie
> 
> A few clips to give you an idea of what the movie is about
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4ut3NkEFLg&t=55s
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-J5h5lv1To



Very nice. Thanks for this!

Regards
G2G


----------



## mariomike

Our Reserve unit supplied extras, including myself, for the three movies below. We also supplied our 1/4 ton, 3/4 ton, 2 1/2 ton vehicles.

"Jalna Series", "The worst miniseries in the history of television." Extras only. No vehicles.

I recall filming at the Winter Garden on Yonge St. and a farm NW of Metro.

Set during WW1.

"Wedding in White": "The movie was filmed in Canada, back in 1972, and it's varied messages about unwed mothers, social mores, and even military "honor" are as poignant today as they ever were back when this was made."

It was about life in Canada during WW2. Scenes in a Legion, and a dancehall in Scarborough. It burned down years later.

"Power Play": Although they gave us souvenir T-shirts that said, "Coup d'Etat:. 
At the time, the working title I believe, was "Firing Squad". Some parts were filmed at CFB Toronto. 

"Wedding in White" was popular. I don't believe the others were.


----------



## FSTO

Petard said:
			
		

> Power Play was a cheezie movie made in 1978 about a military coup. It's not a movie about the Canadian military, but the Canadian army did help in its production clearly loaning the use of personnel and equipment. Some of the scenes were shot on Canadian bases, and what looks like the Lahr area too
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnIBkd9uraA



I remember watching that movie as a kid. I think I remember the general who was wary about the plotter getting his tent run over by a Centurion?


----------



## mariomike

FSTO said:
			
		

> I think I remember the general who was wary about the plotter getting his tent run over by a Centurion?



Some discussion of the film here,
https://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=post;quote=192282;topic=28941.0

Apparently, it was also known as "State of Shock", and possibly other names.

The movie - A State of Shock  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/50715.0


----------



## daftandbarmy

Commandos Strike at Dawn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commandos_Strike_at_Dawn

Filmed in Victoria BC, without any reference to Canadians that I can fathom, of course


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Petard said:
			
		

> Power Play was a cheezie movie made in 1978 about a military coup. It's not a movie about the Canadian military, but the Canadian army did help in its production clearly loaning the use of personnel and equipment. Some of the scenes were shot on Canadian bases, and what looks like the Lahr area too
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnIBkd9uraA



Power Play(aka Coup d'etat). Starring Peter O'Toole, David Hemmings, Donald Pleasence and Canadians Barry Morse, Chuck Shamata (among others). Filmed in Canada, especially CFB Borden and even though IMDB does not mention any European locations, IIRC it was filmed around Baden/Lahr. In fact, you can tell the difference as the European scenes use Leopard 1's and Canadian scenes used Centurions. Most famous scene is when they blew-up a T-33 T'Bird on the Borden runway.


----------



## LimaPapa

Allied (2016) depicts Brad Pitt as a Canadian (Quebecois) spy in WWII.

His French is laughable but the story and action are solid - worth a watch.


----------



## OldSolduer

The Devils Brigade.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

LimaPapa said:
			
		

> Allied (2016) depicts Brad Pitt as a Canadian (Quebecois) spy in WWII.
> 
> His French is laughable but the story and action are solid - worth a watch.



I think he was supposed to be from Northern Ontario. Nonetheless, it turned out to be a surprisingly good movie. I was impressed.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Looks like someone made a 'made for TV' type movie about Buzz Beurling... I haven't seen it though so can't comment:

George Beurling  

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2877462/?ref_=ttpl_pl_tt


----------



## Sub_Guy

A Lifeline to Victory is worth a watch.  

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107414/

“Paul Devereaux is a second officer with lots of experience with merchant ships. But this is World War II and the Royal Canadian Navy desperately needs experienced officers. Paul is thus given command of his own ship. However, in early 1940's, Canadian Navy does not have the biggest budget nor the most qualified enlisted men. Paul's ship must escort merchant ship to Europe and back and take part in the longest naval battle in history.”


----------



## tomahawk6

I am fond of US war movies like the classic western Rio Grand and the charge of the light brigade.


----------



## FSTO

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I am fond of US war movies like the classic western Rio Grand and the *charge of the light brigade.*



You are kidding right?


----------



## Infanteer

I do remember that US Cavalry unit in the Crimean War....


----------



## Xylric

I think the best Canadian war movie is Passchendaele, although technically, Dunkirk counts as well.


----------



## MarkOttawa

A very serious Hollywood effort about Canada/RCAF in World War II, much filmed here--in colour!-- before US was attacked at Pearl Harbor as pro-British side propaganda. Turner Classic Movies (TCM--great channel and web stuff) shows occasionally, fun movie esp. technically:



> The RCAF and WW II: “Captains of the Clouds”
> https://mark3ds.wordpress.com/2013/09/05/mark-collins-the-rcaf-and-ww-ii-captains-of-the-clouds/














Mark
Ottawa


----------



## FSTO

Xylric said:
			
		

> I think the best Canadian war movie is Passchendaele, although technically, Dunkirk counts as well.



Sorry you feel that way because after the opening scene the rest of the movie was crap!


----------



## mariomike

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> A very serious Hollywood effort about Canada/RCAF in World War II, much filmed here--in colour!-- before US was attacked at Pearl Harbor as pro-British side propaganda. Turner Classic Movies (TCM--great channel and web stuff) shows occasionally, fun movie esp. technically:
> 
> 
> Mark
> Ottawa



"Take your hat off, Billy ( Bishop ). I'll give you a haircut!"  

Captains of the Clouds


----------



## Xylric

FSTO said:
			
		

> Sorry you feel that way because after the opening scene the rest of the movie was crap!



I'm aware.

Basically, the problem is that there aren't _enough_ Canadian war movies.


----------



## OldSolduer

Xylric said:
			
		

> I'm aware.
> 
> Basically, the problem is that there aren't _enough_ Canadian war movies.



The Battle of Kapyong would be a good start point.....


----------



## Xylric

I'd honestly like to see a movie about the 1859 Pig War.


----------



## tomahawk6

The first VC earned by a Canadian serving with the charge of the light brigade was Alexander Roberts Dunn.


----------



## Halifax Tar

I would like to see one about the RCN's contributions to WW2.

I know, I know The Cruel Sea is close, but its not Canadian.  And considering how much of a role the RCN played in the North Atlantic it definitely deserves some attention.


----------



## mariomike

Corvette K-225


----------



## Blackadder1916

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> The Battle of Kapyong would be a good start point.....



Sure, but how could you have an identifiable hero, tie in wartime romance, film on location, and have closing credits dissolve from the final film scene to actual pictures of the devastation to the tranquil  scene of the site as it is today.  For a Canadian event, the obvious choice would be Saint-Lambert-sur-Dives.  We could call it "Tractable".  Could even have a side story of Poles at Hill 262 and a cameo of some aging, over the hill American actor as "Patton" to appeal to the Eastern European and middle American markets.  To account for the impossibility of turning a profit (with a high cost Canadian production) by theatre release it could be a Netflix production (aren't they supposed to be investing $500 million in Canadian productions).  There are plenty of bankable high profile Canadian actors (and a few of them aren't named Ryan) so it doesn't have to be an American actor whose character is identified as "Canadian" so that he can be in a British story without having to do a fake accent.  There, business plan in place.  To make it an Army.ca production, the background story treatment could be written by someone who frequents this means, surely there is someone who can write and is familiar with the operation (no names, no pack drill).

Hey this crap writes itself.  Oh, just to cover the bases - Copyright 2018 Blackadder1916 in conjunction with Army.ca.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Nailed it....


Canada Does A Lot Of Things Right … But Not War Movies 

This week on Task & Purpose Radio: The Warzone, Patrick, Adam, and Lauren review the 2015 Canadian war film Hyena Road. While Canada does a lot of things right ― health care, maple syrup, coffee shops ― war films does not appear to be one of them. The movie, set in Kandahar, Afghanistan, exhibits every war stereotype imaginable and then some.

https://taskandpurpose.com/podcasts/canada-lot-things-right-not-war-movies/


----------



## MarkOttawa

"The Longest Day" on TCM tonight (Tuesday, Feb. 6) at 2000 EST--quite accurate, well worth the watch if haven't seen--followed at 2315 by "Tora! Tora! Tora!", also very good (best era for serious historical WW II movies):
http://www.tcm.com/this-month/article/133203%7C0/The-Longest-Day.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## MarkOttawa

"Longest Day"--just after some 35 minutes in US 82nd Airborne's BGEN James Gavin refers to "British and Canadian pathfinders".

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Retired AF Guy

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> "Longest Day"--just after some 35 minutes in US 82nd Airborne's BGEN James Gavin refers to "British and Canadian pathfinders".
> 
> Mark
> Ottawa



Which is if I remember correctly is the only reference to Canadians in the movie. The book makes a couple of references to Canadians, but that's about it.


----------



## MarkOttawa

Lovely harmonica version of "The Longest Day" theme, written by Ottawa's Paul Anka:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KzFIE-kdus

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## drikols

I have said for a long time I wish a Canadian war movie would be produced.  Unlikely as Hollywood has no interest in our history, but still a dream I'd like to see come true.  Afterall we have many "interesting" battles which could be made into great movies.  Thanks for the list though, been looking for something of this nature for a while.


----------

